# Best Cars for Uber X



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

If you are a part time driver like I am, the marginal cost of putting a car to work is least for a Toyota or Honda with 100kK on odometer in the 2008-2011 range. $.10/mi for gas, $.06-.10/mi for depreciation, $.10/mi for maintenance, tires, etc. $.54/mi tax deduction and you actually make a little bit. You're already paying for insurance and registration.

You get 200K without major repair and minimal maintenance costs. Nissan and Mazda are OK. I sell cars as a day job and have yet to take a Hyundai or Kia in trade with 200K.

My car is a 2009 Pontiac Vibe (Toyota Matrix with a different name). Camry engine and transmission. Should last longer than I do.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just sold a 2011 Hyundai Sonata with 207000 miles and minimal issues (sensors) at most. I drove the hell out of that thing too - I do P.I. work and surveillance in it during the day. Maybe the Hyundai/Kia owners see no reason to dump their cars unlike some other brands 

Admittedly before 2011 or so, both brands left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Aegisx5 said:


> Admittedly before 2011 or so, both brands left a lot to be desired.


I know some people who had Hyundai vehicles back in the day. The older ones had no real issues, same as the new ones. The biggest difference is they are trying to appeal to higher end customers now, rather than just selling econoboxes.

Kia on the other hand I still don't trust to last that long, though I know they are better than they used to be.

I think part of the lack of trade in on both of these vehicles is that they are/were marketed as more affordable vehicles, and are sold more often to the type of people who don't change cars every couple of years. Not to mention they don't have the trade in of a lot of the other brands, making it not worth peoples time unloading them.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> I know some people who had Hyundai vehicles back in the day. The older ones had no real issues, same as the new ones. The biggest difference is they are trying to appeal to higher end customers now, rather than just selling econoboxes.
> 
> Kia on the other hand I still don't trust to last that long, though I know they are better than they used to be.
> 
> I think part of the lack of trade in on both of these vehicles is that they are/were marketed as more affordable vehicles, and are sold more often to the type of people who don't change cars every couple of years. Not to mention they don't have the trade in of a lot of the other brands, making it not worth peoples time unloading them.


Well, most people who plan to get rid of a new car in only a couple of years would lease it, not buy. I sold that Hyundai Sonata with 207k miles on Craigslist for above KBB value, $5000 cash, offered to me within 20 minutes of posting. It was a great car and still ran and looked great for the new owner, considering the mileage. They do offer a lot of value for the money but they are hardly the "budget" brand anymore... Hyundai/Kia are a lot more reliable (sadly) than most US non-luxury brands - Chevy, Pontiac (dead for a reason), Saturn (also dead for a reason), Jeep, Dodge, Chrysler, to a lesser extent even Ford. New Hyundais and Kias are both considerably more reliable than Nissan, the 3rd largest automaker in the country. Kia was the 6th most reliable automaker last year according to Consumer Reports, beating out Honda.

I think you should seriously reconsider both Hyundai and Kia. Kia was also ranked 2nd in new car satisfaction - only behind Porsche. My mechanic said even the underbody of my new Optima has sound desdening insulation - which he noted even Mercedes doesn't have. This is not the Kia or Hyundai of 20 years ago just like Honda and Toyota aren't the way they were in the 70s when they made discount econo-boxes. I have features on my Optima (360 camera, autonomous braking, automated stop/go cruise, heated and cool premium leather front and heated rear, many others) that you wont find in most BMWs or most other cars that any normal person can afford.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Any jalopy will do. As long as it runs.


----------



## arise (Aug 4, 2015)

hello , i relly like this topic and i would like to know if i could use a 2001 - 2003 toyota corolla for uber?


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

arise said:


> hello , i relly like this topic and i would like to know if i could use a 2001 - 2003 toyota corolla for uber?


In Philadelphia, your car cannot be more than ten years old.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Same here in Madison. And I've seen it posted that if your car turns ten while Ubering, they'll give you a 1 or 2 year grace period and then deactivate you because your car has become too old. So don't buy one right on the edge of being too old either.


----------



## UnixHead (Aug 21, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I know some people who had Hyundai vehicles back in the day. The older ones had no real issues, same as the new ones. The biggest difference is they are trying to appeal to higher end customers now, rather than just selling econoboxes.
> 
> Kia on the other hand I still don't trust to last that long, though I know they are better than they used to be.
> 
> I think part of the lack of trade in on both of these vehicles is that they are/were marketed as more affordable vehicles, and are sold more often to the type of people who don't change cars every couple of years. Not to mention they don't have the trade in of a lot of the other brands, making it not worth peoples time unloading them.


FYI I have a 2010 Kia Optima I bought new w/182,000 miles on it now, and I have NEVER had to use the 100,000 mile new car warranty. Not once. Tires/Brakes/oil changes and other maint items (plus gas of course) have been my only expenses with the car. It will be paid off in a couple of months, so I'm looking forward to no car payments for a while!


----------

